# The Olympics ! (spoilers etc..)



## thom (19 Jul 2012)

Kenny gets the nod over Sir Chris Hoy for the sprint
Chris Hoy for the Keirin


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2012)

Patrick Lawino Patrick Lawino 
He'll probably come last but who really cares? 
Patrick Lawino Patrick Lawino!!







I'll get me coat.


----------



## BigGee (20 Jul 2012)

This is a hugh shame, Chris Hoy, one of the great olympians really did deserve to defend his title. I am a hugh fan and I have the sneaky feeling that he would have been better placed to beat Bauge, who would have been racing against the aura as well as the man.

Having said that, you can't deny that Kenny deserves to be there as well. Who would have wanted to be the selectors in this case, so you can't blame them either. The problem here is that the system is wrong, whoever becomes the olympic champion won't have had to race against all the best riders. It does have the potential to devalue the medal a little!


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Jul 2012)

I agree Bauge will be happy not to have CH as an opponent. Changing the rules so that only one man can represent GB, and other countries, in these games certainly means that the podium will not have the best three sprinters standing on the steps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow (20 Jul 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Patrick Lawino Patrick Lawino
> He'll probably come last but who really cares?


 
Yes, you're probably right, but wouldn't it be great if he didn't!!
(He must be London's version of the 'Snow Leopard' from 2010's winter limpix).


----------



## LosingFocus (20 Jul 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Can I ask, why do you feel the need to do this ^ at the end of every post you put on here?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jul 2012)

Shadow said:


> Yes, you're probably right, but wouldn't it be great if he didn't!!
> (He must be London's version of the 'Snow Leopard' from 2010's winter limpix).



Or what's whatsisname, Eric The Eel, or Eddie The Eagle, or..... or....


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2012)

Chris Hoy is to carry the Union flag in the opening ceremony.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Chris Hoy is to carry the Union flag in the opening ceremony.



Redgrave to light the cauldron then, surely? People are talking of Daley, but he doesn't even come close IMHO.


----------



## thom (30 Jul 2012)

Hot pants are British team's secret weapon in medal push​​


----------



## lordloveaduck (30 Jul 2012)

thom said:


> Hot pants are British team's secret weapon in medal push​​


----------



## BrumJim (31 Jul 2012)

Is this a real piece of journalism, or a Daily Mash-esque skit? Please tell me.
Wife has tickets for week today. Got to carry on being nice to her so that she takes me too....


----------



## Noodley (31 Jul 2012)

Makes sense to me, I might strap a few hot wattle bottles to the inside of my tracksuit pants before I next race on the track...


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2012)

WR for Pendleton and Varnish in qualifying!!!!


----------



## buddha (2 Aug 2012)

Can we pool together enough cash to get Hugh Porter some spectacles?


----------



## BrumJim (2 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> WR for Pendleton and Varnish in qualifying!!!!


 
Although a short lived WR!

It looks like we are going to see WRs tumble in the velodrome.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Although a short lived WR!
> 
> It looks like we are going to see WRs tumble in the velodrome.


I see they're not even bothering to mention Olympic records now.

Argh, my front wheel's gone wobbly~!!!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Aug 2012)

Chinese world records? Surely they don't count.


----------



## lordloveaduck (2 Aug 2012)

Womens British pair disqualified. Oh well.


----------



## Andy_R (2 Aug 2012)

Disqualified! That sucks bum big time. But rules are rules


----------



## lordloveaduck (2 Aug 2012)

I'm backing the team with the prettiest colours any how, so i don't mind.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Aug 2012)

Team Pursuit qualifying is painfully dull!


----------



## lordloveaduck (2 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Team Pursuit qualifying is painfully dull!


 
Would be better if they had the music from the 'Benny Hill Show'


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2012)

What's the opinion on the reasons for the infringement? Looked to me like Jess's fault for easing up slightly too early... or was it Vicky winding up her sprint too soon?

Either way, really feel sorry for them. The decision appears to be correct but it's a silly technical infringement that didn't give them any advantage or affect their opponents. It was half a wheel length, FFS!

d.


----------



## Paul_L (2 Aug 2012)

Is anyone else completely hacked off by the amount of empty seats. Can't believe i applied for every session at the velodrome, got nothing and have been refreshing the ticket page 100s of times a day on the off chance, but some lucky free loaders who have tickets can't be bothered turning up.


----------



## lordloveaduck (2 Aug 2012)

I blame Halfords


----------



## Over The Hill (2 Aug 2012)

smutchin said:


> What's the opinion on the reasons for the infringement? Looked to me like Jess's fault for easing up slightly too early... or was it Vicky winding up her sprint too soon?
> 
> Either way, really feel sorry for them. The decision appears to be correct but it's a silly technical infringement that didn't give them any advantage or affect their opponents. It was half a wheel length, FFS!
> 
> d.


 
Seems odd that it means you are disqualified rather than getting a time penalty.
If a boxer punches the other guy downstairs he is not disqualified so rather harsh to be out completely.


----------



## buddha (2 Aug 2012)

It's that same official again. Didn't he rule something similar in the World's previously against GB?


----------



## Paul_L (2 Aug 2012)

France set an Olympic Record, then Hindes, Kenny and Hoy decide that's not enough and set a World Record!!


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2012)

Over The Hill said:


> Seems odd that it means you are disqualified rather than getting a time penalty.



The end result would probably have been the same with a time penalty. 

d.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2012)

Paul_L said:


> France set an Olympic Record, then Hindes, Kenny and Hoy decide that's not enough and set a World Record!!


That makes for one hell of a final! Great work from Hindes!


----------



## aJohnson (2 Aug 2012)

Feel bad for the Chinese womens team. They were the fastest there and deserve gold.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2012)

Yeah, congrats to Germany but they were the third-best team in the competition and some tosser in a blazer has decided they should get the gold. I know rules is rules but it's spoiling the sport. 

d.


----------



## Danny (2 Aug 2012)

I know there need to be rules, but there's something wrong with an event where the two best teams get disqualified for what appear to be minor infringements.


----------



## thom (2 Aug 2012)

Velodramatic or what ?!

Gutted for both GB and China teams that their efforts flounder in this way.
At least China get a consolation silver medal for their performance.

Well done Germany - first medals on the track.


----------



## aJohnson (2 Aug 2012)

Danny said:


> I know there need to be rules, but there's something wrong with an event where the two best teams get disqualified for what appear to be minor infringements.


 
I don't even see why these rules are existent to be honest. I don't see how breaking them would give the team an advantage.

Is it to ensure that both members do equal work?


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Aug 2012)

Rules are rules.

GB is was half a wheel, it was visible. China though, unable to call from the video replays shown, so unless another angle shows it better than this was a bad decision IMO.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Aug 2012)

aJohnson said:


> I don't even see why these rules are existent to be honest. I don't see how breaking them would give the team an advantage.
> 
> Is it to ensure that both members do equal work?


 
So that each rider does 1 complete lap worth of work on the front yes.


----------



## thom (2 Aug 2012)

GOLD !!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That makes for one hell of a final! Great work from Hindes!


Great work again. Gold and a(nother...) world record!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Aug 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Dan151 (2 Aug 2012)

19 year old and leading the group! What a guy


----------



## Davidc (2 Aug 2012)

Shame about the women but this is stunning


----------



## MrJamie (2 Aug 2012)

We really are quite good at cycling at the moment 

Shame about the ladies, they could almost do with some very small time penalty, enough that a mistake downranks you a bit rather than disqualifies completely imho.


----------



## Browser (2 Aug 2012)




----------



## MrJamie (2 Aug 2012)

It looked like we pulled away from them in all 3 parts, or is that just a side effect of being slightly ahead on the acceleration curve from the start? Ive not really watched this before, but it looks like the young guy had the most important job getting the team up to speed.


----------



## Jon Baines (2 Aug 2012)

Wonder if we could see Hindes go over to the Match Sprint in future, certainly looked good enough against Bauge there.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Aug 2012)

No spoilers here then LOL


----------



## thom (2 Aug 2012)

Jon Baines said:


> Wonder if we could see Hindes go over to the Match Sprint in future, certainly looked good enough against Bauge there.


For sure he'll be there or there abouts - great thing is he's the next generation and will be around with Kenny for a while yet.


----------



## Jon Baines (2 Aug 2012)

Certainly not a bad start winning your first medal aged 19, Chris Hoy might worried about his gold medal record :P


----------



## tug benson (2 Aug 2012)

Dan151 said:


> 19 year old and leading the group! What a guy


 

19 years fecking old


----------



## The Brewer (2 Aug 2012)

Sir Chris had a little tear during the ceremony


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Aug 2012)

Paul_L said:


> Is anyone else completely hacked off by the amount of empty seats. Can't believe i applied for every session at the velodrome, got nothing and have been refreshing the ticket page 100s of times a day on the off chance, but some lucky free loaders who have tickets can't be bothered turning up.


yes


----------



## iLB (2 Aug 2012)

Anyone else see Hindes appear to admit to cheating in the first round on interview?


----------



## Paul_L (2 Aug 2012)

Did anyone see the GB golden trio being interviewed by Jill Douglas earlier. Hindes pretty much admitted he hit the deck in the qualifying round because he knew he messed his start up. Nothing to do with a mechanical. Kenny and Hoy looked at each other with a look of "shut the F up man".

Nothing wrong with a bit of gamesmanship but a bit of youthful lack of tact to admit as such.


----------



## Browser (2 Aug 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> No spoilers here then LOL


 
Oops!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2012)

iLB said:


> Anyone else see Hindes appear to admit to cheating in the first round on interview?


Do you know if there's a link to that interview, I haven't seen it?


----------



## Baggy (2 Aug 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Shame about the ladies, they could almost do with some very small time penalty, enough that a mistake downranks you a bit rather than disqualifies completely imho.


I think the the rules mean they were relegated in the heat they compete in, rather than being disqualified, hence China still winning silver. Same difference though


----------



## Pottsy (2 Aug 2012)

iLB said:


> Anyone else see Hindes appear to admit to cheating in the first round on interview?


 
I saw that and was a bit horrified. So basically if you have a rubbish start the tactic is to throw yourself off the bike or pretend to have a mechanical and hence get a restart. Surely not!?!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2012)

I am going to move this into the Olympic (Spoilers) thread.


----------



## iLB (2 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you know if there's a link to that interview, I haven't seen it?


 
I doubt it will see the light of day, unless there is an official inquiry.


----------



## iLB (2 Aug 2012)

In fact http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19104330


----------



## davefb (2 Aug 2012)

iLB said:


> In fact http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19104330


dear bbc, quickly please wipe this, he didn't actually say it and it was totally imagination...


thnx



I think he was just making a joke , obviously


----------



## Paul_L (2 Aug 2012)

davefb said:


> I think he was just making a joke , obviously


 
what with his killer German sense of humour obviousy!


----------



## Dan151 (2 Aug 2012)

hopefully the cross country will be as exciting as this. I've heard the XC track in Essex will be open to the public after too


----------



## Paul_L (2 Aug 2012)

slight backtracking in the interview with Lineker on BBC2 now. Suggesting back wheel slipped and couldn't stay upright.

Mmmmmm.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Aug 2012)

Germans! Always the jokers!


----------



## Browser (3 Aug 2012)

Possible confusion caused by English slang terms ('kidology', 'pull a fast one' etc)? Takes the shine off a gold medal a bit, though I strongly suspect that this isn't a new tactic it's just that nobody has admitted to it on live TV before


----------



## Noodley (3 Aug 2012)

If any of you had even the slightest idea about track cycling then you would not be discussing this non-event. 

The Racing and Track forums are becoing like Jeremy Kyle cycling discussions!


----------



## Danny (3 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Rules are rules.
> 
> GB is was half a wheel, it was visible. China though, unable to call from the video replays shown, so unless another angle shows it better than this was a bad decision IMO.


Rules are rules, but they should make sense. Even Mark Cavendish was at a loss to explain what the infringement was.

And it seems to me to be debatable whether going a fraction of a second too early really helped Pendleton or not. Sure you could argue that she would have gained more advantage by hanging back and staying in Varnish's slipstream until the last possible moment.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Aug 2012)

Danny said:


> Rules are rules, but they should make sense. Even Mark Cavendish was at a loss to explain what the infringement was.
> 
> And it seems to me to be debatable whether going a fraction of a second too early really helped Pendleton or not. Sure you could argue that she would have gained more advantage by hanging back and staying in Varnish's slipstream until the last possible moment.


 
You could also argue that the second rider could go early to make up for the 1st rider fading too quickly which would infact be impeding the second rider, so by going early, the second rider and subsequently the team gains from the move. You can come up with all sorts of scenario's that either make the rule make sense or make it sound stupid but the time differences on the track are so small, that you need to be fairly tight on rules and on this day, the rule states that the tag between who is the "active" rider is made at the line, the active rider must cross the line 1st and then has 15 metres to get out of the way of the newly activated rider.

Would I introduce such a rule, probably not, I would just assign a window of change that sits with its mid point over the finish line. But I am not making the rules so...

Yup, it's disappointing that such a rule relegated the GB ladies, but even if the rule is a dumb one, they should have been drilled well enough to comply (which they probably were), but it was a mistake on their behalf, given the rules of the day. They got lawyered. The China ladies however, well I would love to see some more camera angles, because, based on those I have seen, that was a very tough call.

You will find that these nuanced rules are more strictly enforced at meets such as the Olympics and the World's than at meets such as the Revolution track meets or equivalent so it is not surprising that some people are confused by the decision when at a less prestigious event no-one would have blinked at that move. At the Track World Cup in 2011 a UCI official said to me that most track event's are a "bit of fun" compared to this and suggested that things would be approached quite differently. From this I would say that it's not so much silly rules that are the issue, but the consistency in which they are applied.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Aug 2012)

mm

The rule that hit the women - I don't really understand the reason for it - and the BBC commentators were crap at explaining the nature of the rule and any reason for it. Cavendish was plonked in the studio but couldn't shed any light on it as it's not his event. Struck me as a very tough rule.

The mens - ilb - thanks for the link. I was horrified -I agree with potsy - very bad.

I think the competition would be perfectly justified in appealing though I have no idea how the rules work and whether they can do this. News of this will surely spread - I believe there's an internet thingy around these days.

I've never agreed with the concept of so -called "gamesmanship" ever since I was a kid kicking a ball round the schoolyard.

This is no different in my view from the tendency of a small number of Italian footballers to now and again roll around on the floor with imaginary injuries from imaginary fouls.

I'm afraid you appear to have been too clever GB in a sense Italians would understand - "furbo" - sometimes being clever is profoudly stupid and very sad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2012)

Browser said:


> Possible confusion caused by English slang terms ('kidology', 'pull a fast one' etc)? Takes the shine off a gold medal a bit, though I strongly suspect that this isn't a new tactic it's just that nobody has admitted to it on live TV before


I'm no expert on the rules but I'd guess that as it would have been an official who stopped the first start there's no comeback anyway. This though does leave things in a mess of doublespeak.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Aug 2012)

I would assume the "reason" for the rule is to simplify proceedings.

They allow a 15 metre changeover window, which begins at the start line, easy enough, change in that zone or your team are penalised.

If they allow people to make that transition before the given window on a discretionary basis, then in some circumstances a team may gain an advantage over another team which obeys the rule and changes in the designated zone, in some circumstances an advantage wont be gained. But rather than assess on a case by case basis whether an advantage was gained, they have a rule which negates the need for this altogether. Instead of having to monitor the speed differential of each rider on a fraction of a second basis to back calculate the advantage gained, all they need to do is look at a camera to see who crossed the line 1st and say "didnt play by the rules, DQ".

I am not an expert, nor do I know the absolute origins of the rule, just speculating on why the rule may be present.


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2012)

The purpose of the rule is to ensure that each team member does a full lap on the front. 

There is no appeal system in place at the Olympics - commissaire's decision is final. 

d.


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2012)

If we're talking about silly rules, just look at the format for the team pursuit. The match races have been arranged to reduce the likelihood of a catch by pairing up teams more evenly, but the upshot is that the teams that qualified 5-8 yesterday are already out of contention for gold and silver.

d.


----------



## MrJamie (3 Aug 2012)

This tennis match is ridiculous, passed 4 hours already needs some kind of sudden death.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2012)

New world record for the women in the team pursuit - nearly 4 seconds faster than the 2nd qualifiers.


----------



## Noodley (3 Aug 2012)

Pendleton through safely...


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> Pendleton through safely...


 Yep and Meares seems as strong as ever.


----------



## rvw (3 Aug 2012)

Just through the door from work in time to see the mens pursuit do the last km - whoo-hoo! World record too.


----------



## Danny (3 Aug 2012)

Great ride by Pendleton. Really pleased for her, she deserves it.


----------



## Psycolist (3 Aug 2012)

Wonderful to see QUEEN VICTORIA get her gold, fantastic performance. I have to feel a pang of sympathy for Meares though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2012)

Psycolist said:


> Wonderful to see QUEEN VICTORIA get her gold, fantastic performance. I have to feel a pang of sympathy for Meares though


Now there's a couple of races the Aussies won't want to watch again. What a time to be watching British cycling!


----------



## Stephenite (3 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now there's a couple of races the Aussies won't want to watch again. What a time to be watching British cycling!


 
It's the entire _olympiad_ the aussies won't want to watch again!


----------



## Paul_L (4 Aug 2012)

I think this also bodes well for the individual sprint as well. I don't think Meares is at the peak of her form. When she hit the front after the derny left the track, she came from about 4th or 5th wheel back so must have exerted loads of effort. Far too early and she couldn't make it stick. Signs of a woman who knew she's up against a stronger rider, so resorted to desperate tactics. The Chinese, HK and French rider reacted when Vick stormed to the front, but Meares just went backwards.

Chuffed to bits as i have to admit, i thought Meares would win double gold.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Aug 2012)

Got tickets for Tuesday. Getting more and more excited by the minute!!


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2012)

Oooh, Forsteman beaten in the first sprint by a Trinidadian!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2012)

Stephenite said:


> It's the entire _olympiad_ the aussies won't want to watch again!


Apparently they're going to change their strip from Australian gold to silver

Good to see Nicolas Phillip take Forsteman on like that!


----------



## Noodley (4 Aug 2012)

GB Women's pursuit are killing this!!!


----------



## Noodley (4 Aug 2012)

6 world records in a row and Olympic Gold!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2012)

Gold and another world record!!!!! Phenomenal~!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Aug 2012)

Yay!


----------



## FatherCrowe (4 Aug 2012)

Amazing day!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2012)

wow, that was stunning.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Aug 2012)

Astounding!


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from HELL!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2012)

Not my thing Tennis, but just seen that Andy Murray is guaranteed medals in the singles and mixed doubles finals.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Aug 2012)

Brilliant ride.

The Americans lost it a bit at the start, the second rider had a huge gap to close straight away.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2012)

Just a passing thought: if GB only sent cyclists to the Olympics, we'd be 9th in the tables.


----------



## ComedyPilot (5 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just a passing thought: if GB only sent cyclists to the Olympics, we'd be 9th in the tables.


Just a passing thought, but if Yorkshire was recognised for the country that it is, it would also be ninth in the medal table.


----------



## Andy_R (5 Aug 2012)

New olympic record in qualifying for Queen Vic


----------



## rvw (5 Aug 2012)

And for the Aussies who apparently said GB only wins medals sitting down, we've also won gold in the long jump - oh, hang on a sec, that's running fast, jumping in the air and _then _sitting down. Heptathlon also includes this, plus high jump (leap in air, over bar, lie down) and even Mo Farah sat down when he'd finished. Maybe they were right after all...


----------



## Andy_R (5 Aug 2012)

Eveyone knows tha Aussies get their medals in the bath


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> Just a passing thought, but if Yorkshire was recognised for the country that it is, it would also be ninth in the medal table.


Is Yorkshire one of those countries classed as a landlocked island?


----------



## Noodley (5 Aug 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> Just a passing thought, but if Yorkshire was recognised for the country that it is, it would also be ninth in the medal table.


 
Another passing thought; if yorkshire became a country then the rest of us would quite rightly bomb it


----------



## tug benson (5 Aug 2012)

Murray destroyed federer today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2012)

round 1 to VP.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> round 1 to VP.


 
It's not the best of 3 round for the women yet AFAIK, I think that comes in the quarter finals


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> It's not the best of 3 round for the women yet AFAIK, that wont come until the quarter finals


You're right. Careless wording on my part.


----------



## Andy_R (5 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> Another passing thought; if yorkshire became a country then the rest of us would quite rightly bomb it


Reminds me of the puchline to an old joke - "round them up, put them in a field, and bomb the barstewards"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Aug 2012)

Yay!


----------



## redcard (5 Aug 2012)

Must say I was a bit apprehensive when it was announced Cav was joining the commmentary team, but he's been excellent every time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2012)

redcard said:


> Must say I was a bit apprehensive when it was announced Cav was joining the commmentary team, but he's been excellent every time.


And he's got a racing cat called Clancy!


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Aug 2012)

It's the magic wheels what won it -

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/aug/05/london-2012-wheels-gb-cycling


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's the magic wheels what won it -
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/aug/05/london-2012-wheels-gb-cycling


Yes, I saw that earlier on l'équipe's website. So the technical director thinks it's the secret wheels, Clara Sanchez, who lost Pendleton's rear wheel, descended into innuendo worthy of an Equipe keyboard warrior (_Elle [VP] est hors norme. Tous les Anglais sont hors norme._). The only cyclist I've seen who's prepared to understand the gap between the teams is Grégory Baugé. (_Ils [Team GB] savent mettre les moyens, aller chercher ce qu'ils n'ont pas. Ils ont trouvé un démarreur mais ils ont été tous les trois forts. Ils ont été meilleurs que nous. Ils savent préparer les JO. Il y a quatre ans ils l'ont montré. On va se poser les questions sur nos performances. Il faut poser la question au DTN, aux coaches. Il faut analyser tout ça pour essayer de rectifier._) Rough translation: they know how to use the means at their disposal, and go looking for what they don't have(Hindes). They found a starter but all three were strong. They know how to prepare for the Olympics - they showed that 4 years ago. We'll have to ask questions about our own performance, the technical team, the coaches. All that needs to be analysed before we can try to put it right.


----------



## Nearly there (5 Aug 2012)

Andy_R said:


> Reminds me of the puchline to an old joke - "round them up, put them in a field, and bomb the barstewards"



View: http://youtu.be/dMHDBL7CNA4


----------



## Jon Baines (6 Aug 2012)

Kenny just went from the gun in his semi against Phillip and beat him comfortably, wonder if we'll see him do that again against Bauge


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2012)

Jon Baines said:


> Kenny just went from the gun in his semi against Phillip and beat him comfortably, wonder if we'll see him do that again against Bauge


He's done that before against Baugé (who's1-0 up against Phillip)


----------



## Jon Baines (6 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He's done that before against Baugé (who's1-0 up against Phillip)


Yeah did it in Melbourne didn't he? Would make sense seeing as Bauge is more of an explosive rider


----------



## andrew_s (6 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Jon Baines said:
> 
> 
> > Kenny just went from the gun in his semi against Phillip and beat him comfortably, wonder if we'll see him do that again against Bauge
> ...


So Phillip is 0-1 down against both Kenney and Baugé?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2012)

andrew_s said:


> So Phillip is 0-1 down against both Kenney and Baugé?


No, Jon Baines had already posted up Kenny's win.


----------



## Jon Baines (6 Aug 2012)

What a start from Laura Trott, beating Sanchez at her own game.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2012)

bit naughty of Phillip there. Kenny wasn't bothered by it though. 2 - 0


----------



## Jon Baines (6 Aug 2012)

Surprised the commissaire didn't pull up Rodriguez there, was well off the track going into the finish


----------



## Noodley (6 Aug 2012)

1-0 to Kenny against Bauge!!!

BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (6 Aug 2012)

C'mon Jason!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2012)

Ta-Da!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (6 Aug 2012)

YES!


----------



## Jon Baines (6 Aug 2012)

To think people questioned his selection in the sprint, absolutely brilliant from Kenny


----------



## Noodley (6 Aug 2012)

Bauge was not even in it, was he? Total domination from Kenny.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Aug 2012)

A good race - nice to see Bauge extend his hand to Kenny just after it was all over.


----------



## Paul_L (6 Aug 2012)

Awesome from JK. Looked easy.

Now for my favorite race. The devil!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2012)

I love watching Trott doing the escapology race


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Paul_L (6 Aug 2012)

Awesome elimination race. Whilst i love it, don't think it should be in the Olympics, as too open to commissaire errors which could impact on medalists.


----------



## I'm With Stupid (6 Aug 2012)

It's a shame they changed the cycling rules so we couldn't dominate.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2012)

Kenny was superb.
Laura Trott is breath of fresh air too - so genuinely enthusiastic but awesome power for her small frame.


----------



## Paul_L (6 Aug 2012)

Wow, Wendy Houvenaghel has spat her dummy out.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19147279

I can understand her frustration, but making the statements she's made in public are ill advised at best and childish (from a 37yo) at worst.


----------



## Jon Baines (6 Aug 2012)

Paul_L said:


> Wow, Wendy Houvenaghel has spat her dummy out.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19147279
> 
> I can understand her frustration, but making the statements she's made in public are ill advised at best and childish (from a 37yo) at worst.


Dont quite see how Suttons decision to leave her out was unjust when they won Gold


----------



## Paul_L (6 Aug 2012)

Jon Baines said:


> Dont quite see how Suttons decision to leave her out was unjust when they won Gold


 
and smashed their own WR


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2012)

She appears to have made, what we in the expert pundit game call, a bit of a tit of herself.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2012)

I can understand her bitter disappointment and maybe the team didn't handle it very sensitively but flouncing out of the undisputedly best team in the world at 37 is not the best way of bowing out.


----------



## Noodley (6 Aug 2012)

Laura Trott was brilliant once again.


----------



## Twizit (6 Aug 2012)

Bauge having a pop at GB success it seems

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...tions-GB-success-at-London-2012-Olympics.html


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2012)

Twizit said:


> Bauge having a pop at GB success it seems
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...tions-GB-success-at-London-2012-Olympics.html


I think he's simply a winner bafflemiffed about why he didn't win. If you read French, his interview here borders on jealousy for the Manchester facilities, the investment, the British public support, and the prioritising of preparation for specific events.


----------



## Twizit (6 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think he's simply a winner bafflemiffed about why he didn't win. If you read French, his interview here borders on jealousy for the Manchester facilities, the investment, the British public support, and the prioritising of preparation for specific events.



Fair enough. DT being a little biased as usual with their headlines and reporting?! I can understand his frustration at losing when he's got 7? Worlds behind him already.


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Aug 2012)

Of course he's disappointed as he has also worked hard to try and get the gold medal. Being asked to comment after the event is not really fair as he will be not feeling on top of the world but doubtless there are many other athletes with similar feelings about the people that have beaten them into second and third places!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Aug 2012)

Seemed like a fairly innocent exchange to me.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Aug 2012)

Right - just about to head off to the Olympic Velodrome. Will try to record some of the atmosphere for you. Hopefully will see three British Gold Medals one during the evening session, but not guaranteed - anything can happen.

Happy?


----------



## Cheddar George (7 Aug 2012)

Twizit said:


> Bauge having a pop at GB success it seems
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...tions-GB-success-at-London-2012-Olympics.html


 
I think Francois sums it up perfectly in this quote from the Grauniad -

"Coming as it did the day after his team director, Isabelle Gautheron, had speculated that the British had "magic wheels", Baugé's curiosity revealed that the French have been completely broken psychologically. A tweet from his team-mate François Pervis revealed another level of French thinking: "La sodomie continue.""


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2012)

Cheddar George said:


> I think Francois sums it up perfectly in this quote from the Grauniad -
> 
> "Coming as it did the day after his team director, Isabelle Gautheron, had speculated that the British had "magic wheels", Baugé's curiosity revealed that the French have been completely broken psychologically. A tweet from his team-mate François Pervis revealed another level of French thinking: "La sodomie continue.""


I think he just misspelt mavic...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2012)

Cheddar George said:


> I think Francois sums it up perfectly in this quote from the Grauniad -
> 
> "Coming as it did the day after his team director, Isabelle Gautheron, had speculated that the British had "magic wheels", Baugé's curiosity revealed that the French have been completely broken psychologically. A tweet from his team-mate François Pervis revealed another level of French thinking: "La sodomie continue.""


Ok, without going into too much graphic detail, how does sodomy from the guy in front work?


----------



## srw (7 Aug 2012)

Paul_L said:


> Wow, Wendy Houvenaghel has spat her dummy out.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19147279
> .


Wow. As the coach says:


> Unfortunately, in a squad there are always going to be people who miss out - that comes with the territory, everyone knows the score.


One of whom has missed out two Olympics in a row because of the actions of others - and is still pitching up to provide expert commentary.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Aug 2012)

These chaps rock.


----------



## Jon Baines (7 Aug 2012)

Trott finishes 3rd in the scratch race, going to have to have the time trial of her life to get Gold now i think. Still a chance though.


----------



## Noodley (7 Aug 2012)

Un-fecking-believable!!!


----------



## Paul_L (7 Aug 2012)

Get in Trotty!!!! Fantastic. That girl is gonna be a superstar.


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2012)

Bloody fantastic


----------



## Noodley (7 Aug 2012)

That was amazing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2012)

Fabulous Trott!


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2012)

She's about 6 stone soaking wet!


----------



## Jon Baines (7 Aug 2012)

My Laura Trott crush is just getting out of hand now, that was brilliant!


----------



## BrumJim (7 Aug 2012)

And the word here from the Velodrome is GOLD!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Baines (7 Aug 2012)

The Queen is going to have a really busy time knighting all these cyclists


----------



## 4F (7 Aug 2012)

Top Trotty


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2012)

Superb effort. Two more to go.


----------



## Jon Baines (7 Aug 2012)

Come on Vicky! Last time we're going to see these two race, quite sad really.


----------



## 4F (7 Aug 2012)

Kin hell that was close, nice one Queen Vic


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Aug 2012)

WHAT THE fark! That official is officially a daffodil!


----------



## 4F (7 Aug 2012)

That seemed a harsh decision


----------



## Paul_L (7 Aug 2012)

why the DQ? Looked 50:50 to me. Vicky didn't come out of the sprint line did she?


----------



## Jon Baines (7 Aug 2012)

She came out a few times tbf. Hard to take but again commissaire’s being consistent so can’t argue with it really, an angry Pendleton is a fast Pendleton though.


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2012)

she did


----------



## Noodley (7 Aug 2012)

All part of track racing, she did comeout of her line. 2 more races for her to do it tho...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2012)

Jon Baines said:


> She came out a few times tbf. Hard to take but again commissaire’s being consistent so can’t argue with it really, an angry Pendleton is a fast Pendleton though.


I'll drink to that!


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Aug 2012)

Go Vicky.


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Aug 2012)

Sh!!!!!!!!!!!!!t


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2012)

Damn but hey ho


----------



## Jon Baines (7 Aug 2012)

Sad for Vicky that she couldn't end her career on a high but what a women, she'll always been one of the greatest of all time no one can take that away from her


----------



## Paul_L (7 Aug 2012)

Good luck for the future Vicky. Great ambassador and a wonderful athlete.


----------



## Paul_L (7 Aug 2012)

Get in. Thought he'd lost it with half a lap to go, but what a finish.


----------



## Jon Baines (7 Aug 2012)

Lord Hoy!


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Aug 2012)

Hoy's the boy


----------



## Jon Baines (7 Aug 2012)

Two most successful British Olympians are Cyclists, so good!


----------



## tug benson (7 Aug 2012)

some power from hoy


----------



## BrumJim (7 Aug 2012)

We're on our feet here. He's gone too early. NO!!! YESSSSSS!!!!! GOLD!!!!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2012)

Two out of three is pretty darned good going.


----------



## Paul_L (7 Aug 2012)

Cav pretty much said he'll be going for the pursuit team in Rio 2016.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Aug 2012)

There was no way Hoy could win that, he went too early and faded.

Then he fecking won it!!!!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (7 Aug 2012)

Cycling domination!!!!


----------



## Andy_R (7 Aug 2012)

hehe....7 golds on the track....we own the velodrome; the Germans, Austrailians, and Danes were just allowed to rent a little bit off us


----------



## BrumJim (7 Aug 2012)

I WAS there! Superb. Loved every minute. Memories will stay with me for a long time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2012)

BrumJim said:


> I WAS there! Superb. Loved every minute. Memories will stay with me for a long time.


Lucky man, I'm jealous!


----------



## enitharmon (7 Aug 2012)

I'll really miss the track cycling now; mountain biking and BMX don't cut the mustard for me. I'm glad to be shot of Hugh Porter's banal and patronising commentary though.
If they can do sailing in Weymouth, why couldn't they bring the mountain biking up here to the Lake District where it belongs?


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Aug 2012)

enitharmon said:


> I'll really miss the track cycling now; mountain biking and BMX don't cut the mustard for me. I'm glad to be shot of Hugh Porter's banal and patronising commentary though.
> If they can do sailing in Weymouth, why couldn't they bring the mountain biking up here to the Lake District where it belongs?


 
Why not buy tickets for Revolution in Manchester, there are 3 meets coming up over the next few month's. Go watch it in person 

The Track World Cup in Glasgow in November should be televised, that should be a 3 day fix of racing.


----------



## asterix (7 Aug 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> There was no way Hoy could win that, he went too early and faded.
> 
> Then he fecking won it!!!!


 

Aye, Hoy for King.


----------



## asterix (7 Aug 2012)

enitharmon said:


> I'll really miss the track cycling now; mountain biking and BMX don't cut the mustard for me. I'm glad to be shot of Hugh Porter's banal and patronising commentary though.
> If they can do sailing in Weymouth, why couldn't they bring the mountain biking up here to the Lake District where it belongs?


 
They could do the sailing there too. I've sailed on Ullswater. When the wind blows off those slopes that's when the men are sorted out from the bouys.


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Aug 2012)

It was past midnight here but I stayed up to watch Vicky and was gutted when she was beaten. However she is still a great cyclist and has given us all a lot of pleasure over the years.

Chris Hoy was something else tonight. As others have said, it looked as if he was going to be beaten and then he found the energy to give one last surge and that made his win. I then went to sleep a happy man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny (8 Aug 2012)

Jon Baines said:


> She came out a few times tbf. Hard to take but again commissaire’s being consistent so can’t argue with it really....


So why didn't the commissars take action against Meares for using her elbows?


----------



## Slaav (8 Aug 2012)

It is a sad day fro British cycling when we walked away from teh Velodrome last night slightly despondent and downbeat.

2 Golds and a Silver in one track session should be incredible (which it obviously is....) but still we felt a bit flat.

What a position to be in when we 'expect' 3 Golds out of 3?

BUt no matter how low (or not quite as high as we expected; to be fair) at least we are not French or Australian eh?

All the above tongue slightly in cheek but you get the meaning.

Awesome - truly brilliant experience! (And hot enough in there that I didn't have to pee once during the session 

Well done Team GB!


----------



## BrumJim (8 Aug 2012)

Slaav said:


> Awesome - truly brilliant experience! (And hot enough in there that I didn't have to pee once during the session
> 
> Well done Team GB!


 
You're not wrong. Drank almost a litre of water and never once needed to pee.

This is the sort of thing that happens to other people, but this time we (BrumAlison, BrumBabytobe and myself) saw it all live.
The day started off happy, with successes in the semi-finals, but disappointment for Laura in the Scratch race, loosing yet another point to the Omnium leader. It was all subdued during the start of the last part , but the noise levels rose slowly, reached deafening levels during Laura's attempt at the 500m TT,and the place exploded when she came up on the board as "Position 1" at the end. Expectations had risen. Victoria gave us a little bit of disappointment, but it was nice to wave her track career a glorious "goodbye", and then Lord Hoy (to-be) treated us to a roller-coaster of emotions. I think it was the same springs under our seats that threw us to our feet during the last lap were also under Chris's bike as he did that thing that we always hope for in such circumstances, but never see - fading to second, and then screaming back to first and Gold from the last bend.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Aug 2012)

The strangest thing about watching the track cycling is seeing the athletes before and after the races.

I presume that it is because they don't want to remove their cycling shoes, but as soon as they finish a race, there is someone to take their track bike off them, and someone else to get them back on a road bike. They then pedal that road bike past all the press, and then have the option of circling the winner's rostrum, heading back to a chair, or going onto the rollers on their road bike to keep the legs going. Only very rarely are they seen walking. Its like they either have forgotten how to walk, or just don't want to.


----------



## PaulB (8 Aug 2012)

Is it just me or does anyone else think the riders on the BMX bikes look like people who should grow up and ride real bikes? They look real saddos to me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Aug 2012)

PaulB said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the riders on the BMX bikes look like people who should grow up and ride real bikes? They look real saddos to me.


 
I used to race BMX back when I was a kid in the early 80s when it was just for kids, and I agree it looks odd seeing massive adults doing it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Aug 2012)

PaulB said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the riders on the BMX bikes look like people who should grow up and ride real bikes? They look real saddos to me.


I doubt it is just you who thinks that but I disagree with your conclusions.


----------



## Jon Baines (8 Aug 2012)

Looks abit odd but some might say the same about grown men going out in skin tight lycra, each to their own.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2012)

PaulB said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the riders on the BMX bikes look like people who should grow up and ride real bikes? They look real saddos to me.


Yeah, me too. I know virtually nothing about BMX - I only learned that BMX stood for bicycle motocross while listening to the commentary this afternoon - but they look a bit like they've all stolen kids' bikes and they're desperately trying to escape on them. Oh, and that single front brake with the flapping cable looks next to useless - a few riders managed to crash into the barriers beyond the end. 

Falling off also looks exceptionally painful.


----------



## PaulB (8 Aug 2012)

And don't forget to wear 'grunge' clothes. It must be sponsored by Metallica or Slipknot or someone equally gimp-ish.


----------



## Noodley (8 Aug 2012)

I watched some BMX today, for the first time, and thought it was rad.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Aug 2012)

PaulB said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the riders on the BMX bikes look like people who should grow up and ride real bikes? They look real saddos to me.




Used to work with someone in their 20s who came to work on one. I found it bizzare to to say the least.

And no panniers.


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> that single front brake with the flapping cable looks next to useless - a few riders managed to crash into the barriers beyond the end.


 
I thought it was a rear brake, and that they only use it to scrub off a bit of speed rather than to stop outright - in fact, I was surprised they have brakes at all. Like track cycling, BMX racing looks like the kind of event where using your brakes could be very dangerous. And it looked to me like they were deliberately using the crash barrier for stopping.



> Falling off also looks exceptionally painful.


 
The commentators mentioned that one of the top US women wasn't present at the games due to an accident in which she suffered a "lacerated liver".

d.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Aug 2012)

PaulB said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the riders on the BMX bikes look like people who should grow up and ride real bikes? They look real saddos to me.


it's not just you, but I disagree. Not least because I'm almost sixty and ride around in lycra.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2012)

smutchin said:


> I thought it was a rear brake, and that they only use it to scrub off a bit of speed rather than to stop outright - in fact, I was surprised they have brakes at all. Like track cycling, BMX racing looks like the kind of event where using your brakes could be very dangerous. And it looked to me like they were deliberately using the crash barrier for stopping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you're right, it's a rear brake. Come to think of it, I'd noticed how the cabling was routed along the top tube. I suppose I'd assumed that if there was only one brake it would be the front.


----------

